
A Missed Alzheimer’s Opportunity? Not So Much - rl3
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2019/06/06/a-missed-alzheimers-opportunity-not-so-much
======
vikramkr
I remain baffled by these conspiracies that big pharma doesn't investigate or
hides certain drugs that could cure diseases because of some vaguely defined
profit motives or political backstabbing. A version of this nonsense got the
trial of the century with Axovant's approach to buying cheap discarded
molecules that were totally just cast aside for political reasons before
investing in huge, spectacular failures of clinical trials. Do people really
think that the profits from a successful treatment for any of these diseases
wouldn't outweigh any profits lost for the people that develop them? It's
absurd.

